# Doctor Charged With Drunken Crash Into Liquor Store



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Doctor Charged With Drunken Crash Into Liquor Store

A Barrington, R.I. doctor is accused of driving his SUV 
into a Seekonk liquor store while drunk, according to 
the Bristol County District Attorney's Office.
More

Video


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

And now it's a drive thru. Very convenient.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe he was seeking a consult with his colleague...


Dr. McGillicuddy is a quack....remember that night we saw him in Quincy, felt great initially, then we both felt like shit the next day?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Bull Shit!!!


I want to hear the Turret Tapes.:stomp:


----------

